# Scramble Collection from Previous Competitions?



## Myachii (May 29, 2015)

Hi all,

After competitions, I've seen a few organisers/delegates uploading the scramble list to the competition's thread (example)

I was wondering if a collection of all scrambles from previous competitions (ones that upload the scramble file) already exists, and if not if one could be made?


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 29, 2015)

iwca.jp has scrambles for each competition.

Also, the official WCA database export has all of the scrambles


----------



## Myachii (May 29, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> iwca.jp has scrambles for each competition.
> 
> Also, the official WCA database export has all of the scrambles



Is there any collection that has the scrambles in PDF format directly from the TNoodle program?


----------



## KRAMIST (Aug 27, 2015)

how to get scrambles on i.wca.jp


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 27, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> how to get scrambles on i.wca.jp



1. Click "Comps" at the bottom. 
2. Type part of the name of the competition and click "Search". 
3. Click on the competition you want.
4. Click on an event.
5. Click "Scramble" in the top right corner.


----------



## Sean Hartman (Dec 4, 2016)

iwca.jp never displays the scrambles when I select any competition. I have tried many, even some from years and years ago yet it still doesnt display then. It says the actions couldn't be performed or somethign. Is there somewhere else to locate the scrambles?


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 4, 2016)

http://wcadb.net


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 4, 2016)

http://wcadb.net/


----------



## Sean Hartman (Dec 5, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> http://wcadb.net/


How do tou average the scrambles from that site?


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 5, 2016)

Sean Hartman said:


> How do tou average the scrambles from that site?


uh you don't "average" scrambles, I assume you mean access
gif image showing how to access
https://i.gyazo.com/fb6c8185ac32254e9f01e714f089920b.gif


----------



## Sean Hartman (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks, it autocorrected it to "average".


----------

